# Need battery for traser p6502 navigator



## ahannay (Nov 1, 2007)

Bought a new traser 6502 from ebay seller who said it needs a new battery. Runs fine now, but battery must be old. Does anyone know what battery this watch takes? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sconie (May 30, 2007)

ahannay said:


> Bought a new traser 6502 from ebay seller who said it needs a new battery. Runs fine now, but battery must be old. Does anyone know what battery this watch takes? Thanks in advance!


Thought I'd bump this as I am also looking for a traser battery. :-s


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

i saw that traser may have the 371 button battery that have life span of 70 month...
or maybe 395 button battery with a life span of 48 month..
Look here :
http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6447
search for "Data Comparison"
you will find the data..
I hope it will help...


----------



## Ghillie (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes, also I. 
Is it the 395?

And is there a lithium version to use to last even longer?

The P6502 has the screw back and so I'm looking into how to open it. I think the only way is with the tool. Most likely ebay for that.


----------



## Ghillie (Dec 14, 2007)

Ok, now I'm thinking the 371 type battery.

I learned this P6502 has Ronda movement 715.

So at the ronda.ch website there is a link for the caliber 715 under the Normtech category to open a pdf manual. See here:
http://ronda.ch/pdf/ba775.pdf (Cal 715 link. Don't know why it says 775).

In one of the categories Cal. 11 1/2''' 715 it does mention for battery the 371 type.
Still not sure. :-s

Hopefully someone can confirm.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Ghillie said:


> Still not sure. :-s
> 
> Hopefully someone can confirm.


Why not just open it up and take a look? :-!


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

i think the only difference it is about life span of the battery...
i think that both will be fine they have the same measures...


----------



## Ghillie (Dec 14, 2007)

gaijin said:


> Why not just open it up and take a look? :-!


I hear ya, but I can't at this time. I'm going to be ordering the special tool online (most likely today) to open screw backs and so I just wanted to buy the battery beforehand.

I'll ask here briefly, but will go and do some research now; what are some of the best button cells I can get? 
(_Back to edit, I just found this info after a quick search:_
_Silver Oxide chemistry literally packs a lot of power into little space. It has one the highest energy densities of all battery systems.
http://www.battery-info.co.uk/watch-batteries.html
And so I'm sure any battery from Energizer, Sony, etc will be plenty enough.)
_ 


ecalzo said:


> i think the only difference it is about life span of the battery...
> i think that both will be fine they have the same measures...


I checked this nice link:
http://www.battery-info.co.uk/watch-battery-cross-reference.html
And those two batteries are not the same in dimension. 
The 371 is 9.5mm x 2.1mm and the 395 is 9.5mm x 2.6mm.

Looking at both Ronda manuals for the 715 movement (P6502) and the 515 movement (P6500) I am seeing that they both take the 371 battery and so that's what I am going with.

Once I get to open this P6502 and try this battery out, I will indicate confirmation here for others to know for sure as I still have not found a definitive answer on the net.

Ok, now off to search for the better types of button cells.


----------



## Texcowboy9 (Feb 11, 2006)

Here is the way I handle the battery replacement problem: I take the watch to my jeweler and say "This watch needs a battery". :-d


----------



## strapped (Dec 19, 2007)

FYI, just opened my 6502. It has a 395 in it.

M


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

Ghillie said:


> I checked this nice link:
> http://www.battery-info.co.uk/watch-battery-cross-reference.html
> And those two batteries are not the same in dimension.
> The 371 is 9.5mm x 2.1mm and the 395 is 9.5mm x 2.6mm.
> ...


I don't know why but we have a guy that opened his traser and i am thinking why we can find this difference..



strapped said:


> FYI, just opened my 6502. It has a 395 in it.
> M


thanks a lot guy...


----------



## Ghillie (Dec 14, 2007)

strapped said:


> FYI, just opened my 6502. It has a 395 in it.
> 
> M


Cool, thanks.  395 it is.

By the way, you had a dedicated tool for the screw back I assume?

Checked ebay and I see some wrench type ones with 3 points for about $10 shipped.

edit update:
Did some research and I see SII - Seizaiken batteries (made by Seiko apparently) are rated as best in the world for micro batteries. 
http://shopping.microbattery.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.911/.f


----------



## Ghillie (Dec 14, 2007)

Quick update and solid confirmation:

Heard from Traser and still haven't opened my watch yet (waiting for tool):

The battery for the P6502 is the Renata 395 as another member mentioned from opening their P6502.
To note, one of the best watch batteries out there is the SII SEIZAIKEN SR927SW (aka 395) Silver Oxide Battery, Made In Japan.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't make much of a difference, brand-wise.

In my part of the world, the Renata is actually the most expensive button cell brand, simply because it's Swiss.

Japanese button cells are cheaper.

So long the model number fits and it's a reputable brand, the watch will do fine.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

all traser P650x using the same Ronda 715 movement, right?

battery life is 40 months? anybody knows how long does the battery will last with the EOL indicator on?


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

stockae92 said:


> all traser P650x using the same Ronda 715 movement, right?
> 
> battery life is 40 months? anybody knows how long does the battery will last with the EOL indicator on?


no sorry......
if your's does have the EOL on please keep track of it and how much the battery will last....
thanks.......


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

stockae92 said:


> all traser P650x using the same Ronda 715 movement, right?


Not sure, I think I have also seen a 5xx Ronda mentioned for the P6500.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

Crusader said:


> Not sure, I think I have also seen a 5xx Ronda mentioned for the P6500.


i agree 100%
i rebember a 515 mov...
if i am not in faul..
:think:


----------



## Ghillie (Dec 14, 2007)

Traser sent me Ronda manuals for both.
Verdict is:

P6500 (Ronda 515 movt) & P6502 (Ronda 715). And they both take the 395 battery. 


I asked in another thread "...photos of P6502".....anybody ever see the 6502 branded "ASP" under the 12 mark? As in ASP the company that makes batons and such? I never seen such a model and even googling yielded no results.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

Ghillie...... you've give me the ASP traser fever...;-)
i own a p6502 and a p6500 but now i bought an ASP P6502 too....
:think:
i like so much tritium watches and sometimes my friends too...
The other tritium powered watches i bought from USA..... now..
are on my friend's wrist just because of our hobby......
We are all shooter so law enforcement watches and so on it's a must 
for us....
They asked me to sell so....at this moment...
1 luminox F117 sold to my friends...
1 luminox 3402 sold to my friends..
3 traser p6502 sold to my friends..

i will post the ASP pictures ASAP it will be here....


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

*traser ASP*

arrived the new ASP traser P6502........:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!

Crusader edited my post for a good reason!!

I uploaded some bad pictures aginst the forum rules yesterday...

i made it because i used the pictures in another forum so i uploaded the same pictures here withouth realize that contains weapons..
while not thinking enough when doing it...
Sorry Crusader and sorry Guys for the mistake..

here's the new pics..;-)


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: traser ASP*

No problem at all, ecalzo.

It is a very nice watch, and very good pictures - congratulations. :-!

Our little has been sleeping very badly lately, and man do I appreciate quartz-powered watches with tritium vials at night ! b-)


----------



## franco68 (Mar 24, 2008)

hi yes if you get a new battery for it make sure its fron an auotharized dealer to change it iv known people who change batterys from normal watch makers and they make a mess off the watch regards franco


----------

